# Sony Vaio replacement battery incompatible



## Carte1s (Apr 12, 2009)

_I see there is a thread from 2007 on this, that is now closed & refers to doing something scary with the MSCONFIG or something. __Please can someone explain to an (almost) novice, what I need to do to make my brand new battery work on my Sony VAIO VGN-FE31Z. The message I get when I install my battery is that "The installed battery may not be properly connected to the computer or may not be compatible with the computer. Press OK to hibernate and remove". __Help!! I am running Windows XP and the laptop was purchased new from Sony in September 2006._

_Simon_


----------



## zeddy (May 3, 2003)

Hi,

Make sure thae battery is 100% charged then do as below:-

When not using genuine Sony replacement batteries there is a programe called isbmgr.exe that puts the computer into hibernation mode with the message you have posted. To disable this programme boot into windows on AC power, go to start>run type in MSCONFIG and you will see tabbed windowed box with options including startup, click on this tab and click on the button for selective startup. Go to the list of programmes displayed and untick the one that says ISBmgr. save and close down. Pop your battery back on if you had to take it out to boot. When you get to windows it will come up with a dialogue saying you have chosen selective startup, chose the option not to show this everytime windows starts...................hopefully it should work fine now.


----------



## Carte1s (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Zeddy.

Whilst I did everything that you suggested, & to be fair, the annoying pop-up telling me my battery is incompatible has gone... it is still not working... because the new battery is not charging. Infact, it is not registering that it is there at all - the toggle on my screen says there is no battery, as does the Google widget telling me about battery power... & despite having the laptop on charge for 6 hours, on unplugging it from the power, it dies instantly - i.e. the battery is not there, even though it is correctly attached to the back of my laptop.

Sorry, but any more ideas?

Simon


----------



## zeddy (May 3, 2003)

That fix worked for laptops that were over 2 yrs old. 
Double check the notebook battery connectors are clean and in line.
You could try performing a bios update and the latest notebook chipset drivers.
Others have tried uninstalling the sony notebook utilities, also doing a clean install of windows and not installing the utilities.


----------



## Carte1s (Apr 12, 2009)

Mmmm. That sounds quite scary - I am not that technically competent. I think I may just ask the retailer for my money back. Looking on the Sony website, it suggests that I am invalidating my warranty by not buying a replacement from them anyway, even though it peeves me that a new battery is as much as a new laptop!! I guess I may have to just dump this laptop & buy a new one, which is crazy in an age when people are moaning about recycling carrier bags, it seems quite acceptable to throw 2-year old laptop computers away - simply because I cannot get the original battery to hold a charge longer than 20 minutes. Crazy world...


----------

